# Killing the spanish on Okaloosa and Navarre



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

The last two days were insane for spanish. Limited on Friday just vertical jigging Gotchas on Navarre pier. Sat am bite wasn't there, but yesterday afternoon was just as good as Friday. Lots of Pompano caught too. No picture for you, but plenty on the FB pier groups. :thumbsup:


----------



## ransom (Feb 16, 2018)

I took a walk on the Navarre pier Friday at 6pm and people were pulling them in two at a time on sibiki rigs.
I went back out Saturday morning and again in the evening and ended up catching 4 and bringing home 3.
These were my first fish of the year so I was pretty excited.


----------



## fred (Dec 28, 2008)

Did you notice if there was much bait about, especially looking for cigar minnows? Did anyone get any kings?


----------



## ransom (Feb 16, 2018)

I did not notice any bait fish this past weekend but I have seen some previous weekends.
There were a few people targeting kings but I did not see any caught.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Tarver Tarver Tarver!!! You know better then not to post pics!!!!


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

Jason, I post pictures and it'll be shoulder to shoulder 3 deep. Only bait out there this weekend was squid. No fish...


----------

